# Focus Izalco 'Ergo' frames/bikes for racing?



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm confused on these frames. They're advertised as 'comfort', but they have the exact same geometry as the women's 'Donna' frames. Looking at the geo and compared to the 'race' Izalco, they're very similar. Only difference I can see is that the Ergo has a taller headtube, and a sloping seat tube. If the seat/head angles are the same, chainstay lengths the same, wouldn't these Ergo frames perform the same? (other than higher handlebar position)

I'm considering getting one for my wife. She is an experienced racer, and plans to race on this bike as well. Her team is sponsored by a shop that carries Focus, so that's what she's leaning towards, but the regular Izalcos are just too short in the headtube length. 

Is any race performance given up by going with the Ergo frame? Anyone ride/race on the Ergo? 

Thanks-


----------



## redcon1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Well since no one chimed in I'll offer my opinion as an Ergoride owner. I haven't put many miles on mine yet, and the longest reide (56 mi.) was with a demo from a dealer.

The Ergo frameset is comfortable, and the geometry relaxed. The tall headtube really gets the bars at a comfortable spot for me; much more comfortable when riding less than 9/10's than my previous reace geometry Aluminum bike. The frame is plenty stiff for standing/sprinting, felt more so than the SL3 Roubaix I was also considering.

Is is raceworthy? Not sure, but if the Izalco Pro's shorter heatube is a problem for her, I think she should demo one to find out.


----------

